# Daycare Cam



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our doggie daycare offers the ability to login and check on your pup throughout the day while they're at daycare. Usually I log into the webcam at the beginning of the day and check in on him throughout the day as I work. Today he's been laying outside (which is weird for him) and seemed fairly calm so I've been checking in more frequently to make sure he doesn't seem hurt or sick. I have to laugh because I just turned on the cam and he was plopped in one of the 'sitters' laps! She sat on something and he immediately crawled in her lap.

Now I don't have to worry that he isn't feeling like himself. That move alone is an indication that he's fine!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

That is so cute! What a snuggly boy.

I watch Ruby on the cam from time to time. She is queen of the slide. They have a kids slide for the dogs to jump on inside and she has taken it over. Sometimes I will see all of the dogs laying around in the afternoon and of course my princess could never lay on the dirty ground. She will be laying on the slide!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our's has a slide too...which he's afraid of like a big baby. I see him go up and sniff it, then start chasing another dog. He's a nut!

I love turning the cam on between 2 and 3 when all of the dogs are laying down and napping. I'll be thinking to myself that it seems so peaceful there, then all of the sudden Haeden comes FLYING through everyone at Mach 5 and stirs them all up. I had to ask the daycare girls the one day if he's the dog that everyone hates and the adorable girl there goes, "oh no! He hurdles other dogs! It's hilarious! We love when he comes." I was happy to hear that my little angel isn't a total PITA to everyone there. I've noticed that the other Vs that go there (there's a male and a female smooth and a male wirehair) are all SO much better behaved than Haeden. The female is also about half his size in weight and height- she's TINY! We have our own little V club when we see each other


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I wish our daycare had a camera I could watch Miles on! It's really big and outdoors so I probably wouldn't even be able to tell which dog was him, but it would still be nice to check in. They do send daily photos though which is nice. 

I dropped off Miles today and two older V's with gray faces came right up to him and started kissing him. The daycare says the V's tend to stick together, and I know that Miles also plays with his Australian Shepard friend that goes too.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have just bought Darcy an easypix pet camcorder which fits onto her collar for those long squirrel chasing walks, it should be arriving on the doorstep anyday now...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

What did you find out so far? Love the technology. Piece of mind. 
Almost like remote surgery from the beach in the Bahamas. ;D

My friend, the tech geek, placed a button sized cam into a vase and caught the babysitter, what he thought, ignoring the kids, texting and phoning friends.... Fired her and the next and the next. Now they are so paranoid no one can take care of their kids.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Trust this one my custom LOGGER

cam up and hamed ;D

Big Nord whats the blinking red lights nothing dear

thats Rudy and Willows time out button

Movie

STARS ;D


----------

